# Vietnamese: steamed fish with a spicy dip



## RusskiPower

How do you say "steamed fish with a spicy dip" in Vietnamese please?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

"Steamed fish" is said "cá hấp" and "tương ót" means "chilli sauce" ; I think you can use both phrases one after the other. 
But pronouncing it is uneasy if you know nothing about Vietnamese You can see here ( Wikipedia : Vietnamese# sounds)


----------



## RusskiPower

J.F. de TROYES said:


> "Steamed fish" is said "cá hấp" and "tương ót" means "chilli sauce" ; I think you can use both phrases one after the other.
> But pronouncing it is uneasy if you know nothing about Vietnamese You can see here ( Wikipedia : Vietnamese# sounds)



Thanks a lot! I speak fluent Thai and Laotian but Vietnamese phonetics are simply beyond me!

Actually, I need this only in writing for my dining and cooking blog. I have a page with this Vietnamese recipe and would like to put the name of the dish in the original language. However, I think that the dip here is called something else. Would you have a look,please and tell me what it should be called in Vietnamese? Steamed Vietnamese tilapia with spicy dip Thanks a lot!


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

I agree with you that translating "chilly sauce" does'nt probably fit this spicy dip and unfortunately I can't give you an accurate answer. Maybe: " (nưóc )xốt cay " where "nưóc xốt " or " xốt " means dip or sauce and " cay " spicy, hot, but I am not sure. The best for this point would be a native's opinion.
As for "tilapia" it is called : " cá rô phi " .


----------



## RusskiPower

Wow, you are amazing! Where did you learn Vietnamese? I am so fascinated by Vietnam's culture but the language is just too hard to crack.

So I guess, cá hấp xốt cay would be a reasonable enough translation. Or cá rô phi hấp xốt cay for steamed tilapia, right?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

RusskiPower said:


> Wow, you are amazing! Where did you learn Vietnamese? I am so fascinated by Vietnam's culture but the language is just too hard to crack.
> 
> So I guess, cá hấp xốt cay would be a reasonable enough translation. Or cá rô phi hấp xốt cay for steamed tilapia, right?


 
I am afraid to disappoint you,  my Vietnamese is poor , but I am interested in far-eastern languages, so I am only starting to get on with Vietnamese and your question was an opportunity for looking up some words and putting them together. 
 So I do think the translation is right, but , as I've already said, I'd liked we can read a native's opinion.


----------



## Bunoc

Hi,
I am Vietnamese and I have a look at the blog, which is writing of Steamed fish with a spicy dip, and I agree with "cá hấp xốt cay". I don't know how do you know this recipe, but it looks so delicious! I haven't known about this dish. And I think that I will have a try with this recipe. Thank you so much!
By the way, I am not a cook, so that my opinion is so-so.


----------



## BradJones

"cá hấp xốt cay" should work but make sure you use as a phrase of a question.


----------



## Vikian

Wow, RusskiPower, I respect you.
But I think you've misspelt a word.
It should be "Cá hấp sốt cay" instead of "xốt cay".
Cheers,


----------



## ctnsite

Hi Vikian, It is "xốt cay" really. Ppl usully make mistake this words because they rarely write it.(South ppl often misread "x" and "s".That's why you can also see "sốt cay" on the Internet)


----------

